# The New Look - -



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Us old yins dinna like change usually, but one thing for sure, the *BIGGER* type sizes are better on the old eyes 

I'm sure Mach will agree on this one, it looks a bit like Mrs Mel's washing machine tho'? - - there's 82 programmes on the washer, but she only ever uses about 4 of the programmes. :rofl2:

Hope all the emoticons still work as well

:weed: ldman:


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Looks good. I like it.


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

Had to post too see if my avatar was still around lol, cant see your s ? new look is cool ,


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

In the old version of the forum software, there was a picture for your avatar and a separate picture for your profile. This has now been consolidated into one picture for both. During the upgrade, some pictures were saved, some were lost. Let's call it collateral damage?!

To re-add your avatar / profile picture, click on your user name that appears in the top right hand side of the forum and select '*my settings*' from the menu. At the top of the subsequent screen you will see a button called '*change your photo*'. Click this and either re-upload your picture or add a link to your hosted picture.


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

Im liking it, easy to navigate and post, shows pictures before post, clean appearance.

Mel cant see your avatar.

Thanks guys good job.


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Yeh i'm liking this...

...just testing my avatar...

ooh, I see what you mean KDK re avatar/profile.. I like it though so I'll stick. :thumbsup:

hey, even emoticon layout different, much better.


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

Like the new look, brighter and bigger too, I have my avitar all present and and correct, my signature line is now as it should be again k:

However, I seem to have a issue posting images, how the heck do you get the dialog box to close and post the image, the page seems endless as I can't scroll down to the bottom, I can't see where to click to post rather than close/cancel it without posting the image?

I should perhaps add that I use Firefox, so perhaps that's the isssue?

Looking forward to someone showing me I've goofed up :giljotiini: !

ATB,

Ivon.


----------



## victor4620 (Jan 11, 2011)

ooh... a new style, liking it...!


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Could we get a. Forum version that is optimised for smart phones? The nee version is not good on my mobile, which is my primary access to he forum now!


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

sparrow said:


> Could we get a. Forum version that is optimised for smart phones? The nee version is not good on my mobile, which is my primary access to he forum now!


What phone do you have? I have an iphone and am now accessing the forum via IPB buddy app (the new software is IP Board), and it's great - much better than before.


----------



## jizzle (Jul 11, 2010)

Looks great! Very Clean & Clear! 

Thumbs up from me!!


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

sparrow said:


> Could we get a. Forum version that is optimised for smart phones? The nee version is not good on my mobile, which is my primary access to he forum now!


If you are seeing the full version of the site on your phone, scroll to the bottom of the forum homepage and in the left hand corner is a link called '*use mobile version*'. There is also a mobile theme found in the themes link.

Those links will take you to a mobile optimised version of the site which is working very well on my android - which I'm writing this post on now!


----------



## tcj (May 21, 2010)

*Great job and thanks to all concerned...............Terry*


----------



## beach bum (Aug 9, 2010)

Very nice , appears easier on the eye and seems easier to navigate too, for us "silver surfers" :mda: we'll see how it holds up but it seems all good ATM

Thanks to Roy and his Mods for all their services.

regards

beach bum


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Just a word about this new look, I was speaking to Roy this morning about it and he was telling me how much effort and hours Krispy Dave has put in to try to keep everyone happy....

Big thanks to him, its been a lot of hard work apparently....


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

jasonm said:


> Just a word about this new look, I was speaking to Roy this morning about it and he was telling me how much effort and hours Krispy Dave has put in to try to keep everyone happy....
> 
> Big thanks to him, its been a lot of hard work apparently....


I can well imagine. Many thanks Dave - you've my permission to go and get yourself a pint.


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Awesome, thanks Dave, its exactly what I was hoping for


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Not that it will apply to many on here but the twitter link button doesn't seem to be working. Might be me though.


----------



## djgg (Feb 13, 2008)

It looks Great.

Thank you.

David.


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Very nice, and easier to use.


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Well done, chaps. My avatar has disappeared but I'm sure it's a quick fix. Took me years to get used to the old version... but this will be an easier transition. Nice work. I especially like the new emoticons... like this one ooh_go: . Don't know what it's for.... but I like it! 

Good to see an autosave feature, too, for those times when sh*t poo happens.

.


----------



## PhilipK (Sep 23, 2011)

I have just changed my theme to the Mobile version (to see what it looks like) and now I can't seem to change back - the "Change Theme" button at the bottom centre of the page doesn't seem to work for me (using Firefox 9.0.1). A bug, or incompetence on my part?


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

Krispy done good! It is much fresher, easier to navigate round, the pics look great and all-in-all I think a big improvement.

I just hope that the members get the same kind of improvement.... :hypocrite: :jester:


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

I'll also add a 'tick-very good' to the new site plus a BZ* to the boys in the back room. I've been that IT bod, I can guess the grief you've suffered getting us to where we are now.

*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bravo_Zulu


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Probably being thick but where are the smilies/emoticons now. Can't seem to find them - insert thicko smiley here!!


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Looks good, im sure it wont take long to get used to.

Well done guys.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Yep, well done.

Couldn't help noticing what time Krispy was online this morning (2am :lazy: ). That's dedication.

Were they working on this all night?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Who. Me? said:


> Yep, well done.
> 
> Couldn't help noticing what time Krispy was online this morning (2am :lazy: ). That's dedication.


I can tell you he went to bed much latter than that... that's dedication alright! :jerry: (read Dave!! Dave!! :icon19: )

As to the new looks...


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Alas said:


> Probably being thick but where are the smilies/emoticons now. Can't seem to find them - insert thicko smiley here!!


Seems the whole text editor is missing for me . Checked help but can't find the editor options in my settings???


----------



## Dr_Niss (Jan 4, 2011)

sparrow said:


> Could we get a. Forum version that is optimised for smart phones? The nee version is not good on my mobile, which is my primary access to he forum now!


It now works with Tapatalk on Android


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2012)

jasonm said:


> Just a word about this new look, I was speaking to Roy this morning about it and he was telling me how much effort and hours Krispy Dave has put in to try to keep everyone happy....
> 
> Big thanks to him, its been a lot of hard work apparently....


Think it looks really good. This forum has always been one of the best because its so easy to navigate and now its even better. Well done to all concerned for the hard work.


----------



## PhilipK (Sep 23, 2011)

PhilipK said:


> I have just changed my theme to the Mobile version (to see what it looks like) and now I can't seem to change back - the "Change Theme" button at the bottom centre of the page doesn't seem to work for me (using Firefox 9.0.1). A bug, or incompetence on my part?


And now working. If somebody fixed something, thank you very much!!


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Krispy done good x2.

Thanks Dave.


----------



## inskip75 (Jan 10, 2009)

I think its a good job - easier to read etc - full marks to all concerned


----------



## Pip-Pip (Sep 28, 2011)

Looking good. Really like the new look and feel to the forum. No problems so far and finally my Avatar can be seen. Never could get it to work before. Top work all round, go and have yourself a pint. :cheers: I've also become strangely attached to this penguin... :smilie_tux:


----------



## tcj (May 21, 2010)

*Once again,Thanks Dave/Roy.At first i thought it was running much slower,but i think it`s my c--p set up.LOVE IT.Thanks...............Terry :thumbup: *


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Grumpy Mode bits - I seem to need to sign in every visit despite ticking the "REMEMBER ME" box? :angry:

AND not only but also, I canny figger oot how tae get ma photy back as an avatar? S'awfy hard for an auld yin! :yes: :mamba:


----------



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

testing


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mel said:


> Grumpy Mode bits - I seem to need to sign in every visit despite ticking the "REMEMBER ME" box? :angry:


Mel, clear your browser cache, it's probably a problem with some cookies left over (no, not the crumble kind that get stuck on your keyboard...)

No idea what you've asked next... :weed: :schnauz:

:russian: :russian:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Not enough topics on the front page, they disappear to quickly.....................


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

MarkF said:


> Not enough topics on the front page, they disappear to quickly.....................


That's a problem on your end... you have to run faster :biker: :lol:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

MarkF said:


> Not enough topics on the front page, they disappear to quickly.....................


Well, I managed to fit 46 topics on my screen before I got bored with pressing the 'load more topics' button....


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

jasonm said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > Not enough topics on the front page, they disappear to quickly.....................
> ...


What "load more topics" button? :blush2:

Tell you what I'd like, *not* to always have "Edited by MarkF etc" added, after I've edited, like on nearly all my posts. Makes me look a dunce.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

It's nice, I like it a lot.

Weird really because these day I usually feel so old and grumpy that I never seem to like anything


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

MarkF said:


> Tell you what I'd like, *not* to always have "Edited by MarkF etc" added, after I've edited, like on nearly all my posts. Makes me look a dunce.


What are you talking about??? :download:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I dont think you have to have the 'Im stupid' edit line, just untick it from the options list ... You need to be using the 'Use full editor' edit to get the edit post options to untick the box though....

The 'load more topics' button is near the bottom of the page when viewing the sub forum....


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

jasonm said:


> I dont think you have to have the 'Im stupid' edit line, just untick it from the options list ... You need to be using the 'Use full editor' edit to get the edit post options to untick the box though....


Errrr... can you tell us step by step how to do that? :icon18:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

MarkF said:


> Tell you what I'd like, *not* to always have "Edited by MarkF etc" added, after I've edited, like on nearly all my posts. *Makes me look a dunce.*


If the "dunce's" cap fits Mark - - - h34r: :kenshin2:

But at least my picture is back - that'll mean you can all scare the kids again easily :lol:


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

I dont mind the new look, but am I the only one finding that everything seems to take an age to load up?

Prehaps its just my laptop or broadband conection today.

:fox:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Foxdog said:


> I dont mind the new look, but am I the only one finding that everything seems to take an age to load up?
> 
> Prehaps its just my laptop or broadband conection today.
> 
> :fox:


Must be.... I don't notice any difference in loading times. Should be theoretically slower though (which doesn't mean noticeable) because there's now more stuff to load, like the new animated avatars and such...


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

Cheers K, but I thought I'd try another forum a footy one, and thats is loading everything just as fast as ever, which is weird as its still taking at least 30 seconds to load anything here, including posting replies :lol:

Anyway I think i'll stick the lappy on a defrag clean up just in case.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Been away for a bit, so Friday when I logged on for what seems about a month I thought that it actually looks pretty slick and for once in an up to date format :thumbsup:

Good work Dave and Roy!


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

PhilM said:


> Been away for a bit, so Friday when I logged on for what seems about a month I thought that it actually looks pretty slick and for once in an up to date format :thumbsup:
> 
> Good work Dave and Roy!


Cheers Phil. Next stop, the sales site...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well as long as the first entry is the new RLT Earlybird, it am sure it will look fantastic 

You reading this Roy


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Foxdog said:


> Cheers K, but I thought I'd try another forum a footy one, and thats is loading everything just as fast as ever, which is weird as its still taking at least 30 seconds to load anything here, including posting replies :lol:
> 
> Anyway I think i'll stick the lappy on a defrag clean up just in case.


Several members seem to be having browser cache related problems. Cookies and stuff like that from the previous format seem to cause some problems with the new layout so I would suggest you trying to clean the browser cache before anything else. I have a strong hunch that might sort it out :thumbsup:


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Does this new software have the ability to show the first bit of the first post in a topic when you hover over the title? (The first few lines of the first posting in a thread appear as alt text.)

I'm on a couple of non-watch forums that have that feature do that, and it's a useful feature - I can tell whether it's worth actually looking in the thread (and whether an older thread is the one I'm looking for)

Edit - I know it doesn't do it at the moment - just wondering if it's an option that can be added by the admins?


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Who. Me? said:


> Does this new software have the ability to show the first bit of the first post in a topic when you hover over the title? (The first few lines of the first posting in a thread appear as alt text.)
> 
> I'm on a couple of non-watch forums that have that feature do that, and it's a useful feature - I can tell whether it's worth actually looking in the thread (and whether an older thread is the one I'm looking for)
> 
> Edit - I know it doesn't do it at the moment - just wondering if it's an option that can be added by the admins?


Yes, the forum now has a preview topic feature.

*To use it, hover your mouse over a topic row in any of the forums and you will see a down arrow appear:*










*Clicking on the down arrow will expand the topic and show you a preview of the first and last post. It will also include a preview of your first unread post in the topic:*


----------



## Foxbat (Feb 8, 2009)

I've had a little play and two things I've noticed: I don't have permission to look at profiles - including my own!!

And I can't find the setting to return me to displaying 50 posts per page in long threads.

Andy


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Once you reach 50 posts all profile features will be available to you - this was the same as in the old version as far as I'm aware.

Unfortunately, the ability to define the number of posts displayed per page within a topic was removed from the software by the vendor in this release.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Kutusov said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > I dont think you have to have the 'Im stupid' edit line, just untick it from the options list ... You need to be using the 'Use full editor' edit to get the edit post options to untick the box though....
> ...


Yes, how do you do that?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Now that I've had time to have a proper go with it imho it's definitely a big improvement over the old set up. I like pop up that asks if you want to reply to someone who has quoted your post.

Good Job


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

Lost my old avatar pic but it was no big deal , really like the new fresh modern look !


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

MarkF said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> > jasonm said:
> ...


When you click 'edit' there is a tab next to the 'save changes' tab, 'use full editor' on the right hand side are 'post options' one of these says '*Add* the 'Edit by' line in this post?' Uncheck the box........


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

....errr.... I have an email notification of a Jason's post telling us how to take the edit markings out but I don't see such post here? I'll try editing this one to include his instructions...

"When you click 'edit' there is a tab next to the 'save changes' tab, 'use full editor' on the right hand side are 'post options' one of these says 'Add the 'Edit by' line in this post?' Uncheck the box........"

Thanks Jason but I don't have such option, this is what I see using the full editor...










Maybe what you are talking about is the enable signature thingy? (EDIT: it isn't that... I've tried it)


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Oh really? Must a glitch in the new software. Have you tried turning it off and turning it on again?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

KrispyDK said:


> Oh really? Must a glitch in the new software. Have you tried turning it off and turning it on again?


Nope, nothing. But I've noticed I must fix my timezone, the posting times are showing up all wrong. Maybe I'm trying to see a post that is only going to show up in my future :icon18:


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Your post times seem ok to me...in as much as they are showing UK time. What do you see?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

KrispyDK said:


> Your post times seem ok to me...in as much as they are showing UK time. What do you see?


It's a problem on my end, I had this before... I'm reading that my last post was made at 11:10PM, so I'm one hour ahead.

There... it was the day light saving thingy...

No Jason post though... I had the notification at 20:55... right after Zephod's post (20:47).


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Oh, I'm with you. You can set your local timezone in *'my settings'.*


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> Maybe what you are talking about is the enable signature thingy? (EDIT: it isn't that... I've tried it)


My edit screen looks exactly the same as yours, Renato...no option to uncheck the edit line...not that it bothers me really.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Roger the Dodger said:


> My edit screen looks exactly the same as yours, Renato...no option to uncheck the edit line...not that it bothers me really.


Never mind... it's a mod thing, we don't have that option.

BTW, do you get my PMs? You must have the notifications turned off or something... you already missed my heads up on the Pepsi GMT that I ended up buying myself...


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I got your one about clearing the Chrome cache the other day, and I got one from another member as well. Both popped up as they usually do at the top of the screen. I remember you sending me a Steiny heads up a few weeks (months?) ago, but I seem to remember having a chat with you about it, and I didn't go for it in the end. Was that the one? I haven't seen any other Steinhart heads ups....


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I got your one about clearing the Chrome cache the other day, and I got one from another member as well. Both popped up as they usually do at the top of the screen. I remember you sending me a Steiny heads up a few weeks (months?) ago, but I seem to remember having a chat with you about it, and I didn't go for it in the end. Was that the one? I haven't seen any other Steinhart heads ups....


Nha, this one was exactly two weeks ago... I did use the same PM thread of the one you were talking about though... The watch popped up over at the dark side and it had the old bezel you like so I sent you the link. It was up for a really nice price so it wasn't gong to last long. As you didn't answer back and I wasn't even sure if you had 25o posts over there I bought for myself :icon19:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

All seems to be settling down nicely now. Still finding new things - speaking of which 'Dusk Till Dawn' anyone :tongue2:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Alas said:


> speaking of which 'Dusk Till Dawn' anyone :tongue2:


Ah, now you're talking!!! Salma at her best!!






...and Tito & Tarantula are very cool on that movie too!


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

One of the more refreshing aspects for me is the general change of avatars. Where it's great to have a little familiarity (Mach, Mel, Silverhawk) most, including me, have rejigged. It's freshened the place up a bit. Sort of like repainting the room. Nice...


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> Roger the Dodger said:
> 
> 
> > I got your one about clearing the Chrome cache the other day, and I got one from another member as well. Both popped up as they usually do at the top of the screen. I remember you sending me a Steiny heads up a few weeks (months?) ago, but I seem to remember having a chat with you about it, and I didn't go for it in the end. Was that the one? I haven't seen any other Steinhart heads ups....
> ...


It may be because I had deleted that conversation, so it didn't come through...plus I haven't anything like 250 posts over there, and am not likely to in the near future! BTW, can I use the pic you posted of yours as a comparison to the new one, in the thread about Steinharts. Don't really want to use it with out your permission. Cheers.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Sure you can, shame I don't have a single good one yet but take your pic (pick, get it?... :dots: )


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

T



Kutusov said:


> Sure you can, shame I don't have a single good one yet but take your pic (pick, get it?... :dots: )


Thanks mate! :thumbsup:


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> Foxdog said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers K, but I thought I'd try another forum a footy one, and thats is loading everything just as fast as ever, which is weird as its still taking at least 30 seconds to load anything here, including posting replies :lol:
> ...


That seems to have worked, its loading a lot faster now. Cheers :fox:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Well it`s been a few days & overall I`m liking the new look, one minor point is the notification that you have a PM, it`s rather small to say the least. I`ve missed seeing a couple only noticing them by chance the following day, oh well I suppose I`ll just have to be more vigilant


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Well it`s been a few days & overall I`m liking the new look, one minor point is the notification that you have a PM, it`s rather small to say the least. I`ve missed seeing a couple only noticing them by chance the following day, oh well I suppose I`ll just have to be more vigilant


I think you can set them to pop up once you log in the forum like it was before. It's on the "notifications options" and its turn off by default (at least my was)...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Kutusov said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Well it`s been a few days & overall I`m liking the new look, one minor point is the notification that you have a PM, it`s rather small to say the least. I`ve missed seeing a couple only noticing them by chance the following day, oh well I suppose I`ll just have to be more vigilant
> ...


Thanks, I`ve just done that :thumbsup:


----------



## Pip-Pip (Sep 28, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Well it`s been a few days & overall I`m liking the new look, one minor point is the notification that you have a PM, it`s rather small to say the least. I`ve missed seeing a couple only noticing them by chance the following day, oh well I suppose I`ll just have to be more vigilant
> ...


Great tip, it was bugging me not having the pop up.

Cheers

:smilie_tux:


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Drum2000 said:


> One of the more refreshing aspects for me is the general change of avatars. Where it's great to have a little familiarity (Mach, Mel, Silverhawk) most, including me, have rejigged. It's freshened the place up a bit. Sort of like repainting the room. Nice...


Agreed.

And I'm sorry mine's the same old same old. (I have no imagination







)

But I do blink now, at least


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Draygo said:


> Drum2000 said:
> 
> 
> > One of the more refreshing aspects for me is the general change of avatars. Where it's great to have a little familiarity (Mach, Mel, Silverhawk) most, including me, have rejigged. It's freshened the place up a bit. Sort of like repainting the room. Nice...
> ...


Not much imagination in mine either, variation around the same theme :russian: :russian:

...but yeah, you have no imagination. You now have two identical Strelas in 39 and 44mm. You should maybe sell the smaller one to, say.... me? Next month?


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> You should maybe sell the smaller one to, say.... me? Next month?


Black or white? PM me :thumbsup:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

PMed ^_^


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Ok another problem has popped up, when I try to reply to a post the tool bar at the top of the reply box is opaque & none of the features work, anyone got an idea how I can fix this?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Ok another problem has popped up, when I try to reply to a post the tool bar at the top of the reply box is opaque & none of the features work, anyone got an idea how I can fix this?


Sorted, there is a toggle above the `B` which switches the editing mode


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

KrispyDK said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Been away for a bit, so Friday when I logged on for what seems about a month I thought that it actually looks pretty slick and for once in an up to date format :thumbsup:
> ...


If you do do the sales site can you do a watches sold section and retain the pictures and sales prices of all of the watches roy currently has out of stock


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

gaz64 said:


> KrispyDK said:
> 
> 
> > PhilM said:
> ...


Not a bad idea


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm usually using the mobile version. Only a couple of things I've noticed with it...

Can't zoom in on pics like you can on the full version, and

There's no page select on multiple page threads.

Not big deals at all, but I wonder if it'd be possible to fix the zoom detail??

Overall a positive improvement to the forum IMHO. well done


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Drum2000 said:


> One of the more refreshing aspects for me is the general change of avatars. Where it's great to have a little familiarity (Mach, Mel, Silverhawk) most, including me, have rejigged. It's freshened the place up a bit. Sort of like repainting the room. Nice...


Cue Music-

You'll be seeing me, in all the old familiar places, with my old familiar face, all day through!

In a small cafe, a park across the way, - - - - - - - -- - --


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

can you mark all posts read like you used to


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

The thing that I don't like is that I have lost quite a few of my stored PMs. 

They contained names and details of deals that I have done. 

Also as I am using an Android tablet I have lost all the emoticons and am only able to use ones that I can remember.


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

gaz64 said:


> can you mark all posts read like you used to


There's a link at the bottom of the page called 'mark community as read' - is that what you're after?


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

luddite said:


> The thing that I don't like is that I have lost quite a few of my stored PMs.
> 
> They contained names and details of deals that I have done.
> 
> Also as I am using an Android tablet I have lost all the emoticons and am only able to use ones that I can remember.


I've not lost any PM's but I can check the database for yours if you like?

On your tablet are you using the mobile or full version of the site?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Phillionaire said:


> I'm usually using the mobile version. Only a couple of things I've noticed with it...
> 
> Can't zoom in on pics like you can on the full version


I'm guessing that's a characteristic of your browser... I don't use mobile version on anything but I've tried it now and I can zoom, either with the two fingers move or by double tapping on the area I want to zoom in (Full Opera browser on Android phone).


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

KrispyDK said:


> gaz64 said:
> 
> 
> > can you mark all posts read like you used to
> ...


That was it


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

KrispyDK said:


> gaz64 said:
> 
> 
> > can you mark all posts read like you used to
> ...


As an update to that - I think the 'mark community read' link at the bottom of the page will mark* every item in every forum* as read.

Within each forum - e.g. Russian Watches - there is the option to mark* just that forum as read*. The link for this can be found at the top of each forum index next to the *start new topic *button.


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

luddite said:


> The thing that I don't like is that I have lost quite a few of my stored PMs.
> 
> They contained names and details of deals that I have done.
> 
> Also as I am using an Android tablet I have lost all the emoticons and am only able to use ones that I can remember.


Just to be sure, you are accessing your PMs by clicking on your user name and selecting '*personal messenger'*? This method should give you a list of all PMs you still have stored:



Using the smaller link to your messages only gives you a recent summary (although there is a link to *view all messages *at the top of the summary screen when using this link):


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

krispy dont you ever sleep?


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

gaz64 said:


> krispy dont you ever sleep?


Yeah, when I go to work


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

KrispyDK said:


> gaz64 said:
> 
> 
> > krispy dont you ever sleep?
> ...


 :jerry: :jerry:


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks Krispy, as they say a little knowledge is a dangerous thing. 

I'm using the full site on my tablet and cannot see the emoticons and have to insert them manually, the ones that I can remember.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Absolutely no complaints from me, I think the new forum style looks great. It's got a nice modern feel, and seems to work fine on my PC, laptop, and Galaxy S.

I don't understand why anyone would moan, and the whole Seiko Fan thing was pathetic. I, for one, really appreciate all the hard work put in by the Mods to bring us an excellent forum.


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

Getting used to it now. Looks better on my laptop rather than my iPad as the edge on the right can be seen better.

One thought for me is can the dividers between posts be made a darker colour? I'm finding the posts tend to run together in my eyes as the dividing colour is a light blue against the white background.

That said, im not paying for it and someone else has done all the hard work so not complaining too much! Cheers to those who worked hard on the update 

Ps, one more thing ( ooh moaning now!,) the preview post button would be handy next to the post button like it was before, rather than going into more reply options to find it. Apologies if this has been explained already.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

luddite said:


> Thanks Krispy, as they say a little knowledge is a dangerous thing.
> 
> I'm using the full site on my tablet and cannot see the emoticons and have to insert them manually, the ones that I can remember.


I think that's also an issue with your browser, I think you most be using the native browser. The smileys are probably Java based, so you need a browser that can handle that. I'm also guessing that your tablet is Android based as its browser can't handle Java or Flash things... if you go to TZ forum, can you see the clock on the left top corner?


----------



## amh82 (Dec 5, 2011)

I hadn't even noticed!! Maybe I'm too new!!


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> luddite said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Krispy, as they say a little knowledge is a dangerous thing.
> ...


 Yes the clock is present and correct. 

TZ is exactly the same on my Samsung Tab 7 as it is on my laptop.

Before the change RLT was the same as well


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

My iPad is wonderful. I just make the Font size whatever size I need it to be to be able to read it.

Especially nice for magnifying the watch pics so I can see ALL the details!

I used to use a laptop and there is no turning back. I'm an Apple fanboy all the way now...

Good job on the site revamp guys !


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

luddite said:


> Yes the clock is present and correct.
> 
> TZ is exactly the same on my Samsung Tab 7 as it is on my laptop.
> 
> Before the change RLT was the same as well


Ok, I've went there and checked and I think this might be the problem: the TZ clock is a Flash animation and the smileys are... I don't know, html I guess. But the new format on RLT uses Java and that does not run natively on Android. It uses



Dalvik, which is a sort of Java but not the exact same thing, so it doesn't provide a full website integration on pages that use Java scripts.
​


Now that you mention that, I also have the same issue. I think Dolphin HD has an option to run javascripts, so we should be fine (although I think javascript is not the same as the full blown Java). I haven't tried it yet, so I can't say for sure...
​


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

I don't have a change your photo option in my settings.

Switching between tabs (websites) looses any text you have written in this box on an ipad I.e. this will Be a pain when using photobucket.

It also reverts back to the top of the page

Right...I don't seem to have the ability to switch off the Edited notification either...

And I can't find my old avatar...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Now that you mention that, I also have the same issue. I think Dolphin HD has an option to run javascripts, so we should be fine (although I think javascript is not the same as the full blown Java). I haven't tried it yet, so I can't say for sure...
> ​


Forget it... doesn't work...


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Where has the 'change photo' option disappeared to? I just went to my user name>profile>settings to check the procedure for another member, and the photo option is no longer in the list.......


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Where has the 'change photo' option disappeared to? I just went to my user name>profile>settings to check the procedure for another member, and the photo option is no longer in the list.......


If you hover over your profile pic in user settings, the change photo option appears.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

tall_tim said:


> Roger the Dodger said:
> 
> 
> > Where has the 'change photo' option disappeared to? I just went to my user name>profile>settings to check the procedure for another member, and the photo option is no longer in the list.......
> ...


My profile pic doesn't appear on my settings page, Tim...it's vanished! Here's what I can see...


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

^^^^^^

Yep same for me (on an iPad at least) - haven't tried a PC


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm on a PC and I can't find what Tim is talking about, maybe I'm looking on the wrong place but I see what Roger sees... :blind:


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Roger the Dodger said:


> tall_tim said:
> 
> 
> > Roger the Dodger said:
> ...


Strange- with that page on my work pc (windowsxp) my avatar is at the top right, and can be changed direct from there. I have just tried on the iPhone too in full version(safari) and the picture doesn't appear, but the first option in the list is to change avatar.


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

tall_tim said:


> Roger the Dodger said:
> 
> 
> > tall_tim said:
> ...


Just been fixed....should be back for everyone now...


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks, Dave! :thumbsup:


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Krispy fixed it!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Wisk Krispy could fix my e-mail! Bl88dy Virgin on the Ridiculous Media is going to a "new look" as well which is basically Google g-mail re-branded and a right firkin pita I tell'ee - - the real pain being the "older look" wasn't broke







This new one is carp - navigation is all over the place!

Rant, I know! and I've ranted over on the VM forum along with loads of others h34r: who like myself are finding their posts against the look seem to sudfdenly head off into cyberspace or are abducted by aliens, (aka as Forum Managers on VM) :bad:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mel said:


> Wisk Krispy could fix my e-mail! Bl88dy Virgin on the Ridiculous Media is going to a "new look" as well which is basically Google g-mail re-branded and a right firkin pita I tell'ee - - the real pain being the "older look" wasn't broke
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use Mozila Thunderbird, which is a free email manager. It's much more user friendly and what it basically does is downloading your new emails into folders, deleting them from the server. That way you always have free email space and get to keep all your emails.

The hardest part might be configuring the POP3 protocol but it's mostly automated and there's plenty of instructions on Thunderbird page. Give it a try!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Some of you may know I'm having trouble with Google Chrome ATM, so I've swiched back to IE until my new computer is up and running. I noticed that on IE, when you post a pic, there's an inordinately large gap between any text and the pic. On Chrome, the same page appears as normal. Is this just an IE thing, or yet another prob with this old computer?


----------



## itsguy (Nov 16, 2009)

Sorry if this has been mentioned before (I haven't read the whole thread), but on my iPad, the option to post pictures has disappeared. I had to do it 'manually' by typing in







and all that.

Otherwise I like the re-design. All the best.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

itsguy said:


> Sorry if this has been mentioned before (I haven't read the whole thread), but on my iPad, the option to post pictures has disappeared. I had to do it 'manually' by typing in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you are using photobucket, it's really easy. Open photobucket choose the pic you want, hover over it and 4 lines of code appear, click on the last option, which will then automatically copy it. Then go to the forum, and whereever you want the pic, tap and then paste. Job done. I imagine other photohosting sites are similar.


----------



## itsguy (Nov 16, 2009)

tall_tim said:


> itsguy said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry if this has been mentioned before (I haven't read the whole thread), but on my iPad, the option to post pictures has disappeared. I had to do it 'manually' by typing in
> ...


Thanks! I hadn't spotted that...


----------

